# Nvidia Farbeinstellungen



## Rabber (29. Dezember 2013)

Mein Kumpel hat ein Problem mit den Farbeinstellungen seines Asus VN247H.
Da der Schwarzwert beim Standard Mode ziemlich schlecht ist hat er auf den Scenery Mode gewechselt und damit sieht das Bild auch fast perfekt aus.
Den letzten Feinschliff wollte er jetzt im Nvidia Treiber unter Desktop Farbeinstellungen tätigen.
Auf dem ganz normalen Windows 7 Desktop werden die manuellen Einstellungen auch super angewandt aber wenn er Crysis 3 startet ist es so als ob die Farbeinstellungen wieder auf "Andere Anwendungen regeln die Farbeinstellung" wechseln.
Egal ob Crysis 3 in Vollbild oder minimiert der Monitor bzw Treiber ändert immer die Einstellungen.Wenn er dann wieder aus dem Game geht und auf seinen Desktop landet schaltet der Monitor/Treiber nicht wieder zurück auf die Einstellung die er verändert hat sonder der Monitor bleibt dann so als wäre man "Ingame".Er muss erst wieder "Nvidia Einstellungen Verwenden" anklicken damit seine Einstellungen wieder übernommen werden.

Weiß einer wie man den so einstellen kann (Treiber/Monitor) das er nichts verändert egal ob jetzt eine 3D Anwendung läuft oder nicht?


----------



## stolle80 (29. Dezember 2013)

Komisch, neuste Treiber drauf?
 Bei mir klappt das einwandfrei


----------



## Rabber (30. Dezember 2013)

Ok er wird ihn zurück schicken den ersten lässt sich der Gamma wert nicht im Menu des Monitors direkt ändern und zweitens(Was der Hauptgrund ist) die schwarz Darstellung ist sowas von schlecht das ist kein Schwarz sondern Grau.
Egal ob ich den normalen Modus den Scenery Mode(dort ist es etwas besser) oder sonst ein Mode nehme es bleibt dabei.Gamma runterstellen hat nichts gebracht und egal was ich/er verändert habe Schwarz bleibt Grau.

Edit: Ich habe gerade mal das VGA Kabel angeschlossen und der Schwarzwert ist fast perfekt :O 
Wie kann das sein das ich unter VGA ein fast perfekten Schwarzwert habe und unter DVI/HDMI ein Grauschleier habe.

Edit2: Mir ist aufgefallen das der Monitor unter HDMI vom Nvidia Treiber als TV erkannt wird und so nur ein RGB Signal von 16-235 bekommt(Ein Monitor sollte das volle RGB Spektrum von 0-255 bekommen)
         Hier mal von Prad was dazu PRAD | Reportage | Der korrekte Signalpegel: Warum behandelt nVidia per HDMI angeschlossene Monitore als Fernseher?
Ich finde es richtig kacke von Nvidia das die dagegen nichts machen.
Unter VGA wird der Monitor auch als dieser erkannt und bekommt sein volles RGB Spektrum von 0-255 aber unter HDMI nur 16-235,weil er dort als TV Gerät erkannt wird.
Heute Mittag werde ich dann man testen was sich da machen lässt aber jetzt erstmal pennen


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2013)

Was ist mit DVI?
DVI oder DP sollte bei einem PC die erste Wahl sein.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hey
Das ding ist auch nen TN Panel da brauch er sich über schlechtes Schwarz net wundern.
60Hz und TN ist nich mehr das gelbe vom Ei.
Entweder IPS nehmen oder wenn TN dann nur noch mit 120Hz.


----------



## Rabber (30. Dezember 2013)

Der Monitor hat nur 2x HDMI und einmal VGA und @ Leitwolf200 über VGA ist der Schwarzwert schon recht gut aber über HDMI ist das Grau.


----------



## Rabber (30. Dezember 2013)

So ich habe die Lösung gefunden um unter HDMI das volle Spektrum zu bekommen einfach das Tool benutzen welches man hier https://forums.geforce.com/default/...using-hdmi-and-getting-accurate-color-format/ downloaden kann.Einfach ausführen und danach rebooten.
Der Grauschleier ist weg und der Schwarzwert ist jetzt sehr gut.

Edit: Sry wegen doppelpost


----------

